# Why doesn't the resort have my reservation - I received my Prearrival confirmation?



## floridacrazy (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm booked for 3 weeks at Cypress Pointe Resort in July.  On 6/13/14 I received a Prearrival email confirmation for my upcoming 7/11 - 7/18 stay at their resort.  I called Cypress Pointe and they don't have the reservation in their system, but they have my reservation for the week of 7/18 - 7/25.

On 6/20 I received the Prearrival confirmation for the 7/18 week.  I called Cypress again and they have the 7/18 reservation. but nothing for 7/11.  I also have a reservation for the week of 7/25 - 8/1 and that isn't in their system either.

The person I spoke to at Cypress told me to just bring a copy of the email for the 7/11 reservation and I won't have a problem.  The email guarantees that I have a reservation for that week.  Is this true or do I have to worry that there won't be a room available?

I called Diamond International and they can't give me any info because I'm not the owner.  I rented from an owner and I don't want to bother him since he already confirmed with Diamond and Cypress that the reservations are confirmed.  I just don't understand how Cypress can send a Prearrival email confirmation and not have the reservation in their system.

Does this sort of thing happen often?  What should I do?  Should I contact the owner again?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd contact the owner and have him/her figure this out.  I wouldn't be comfortable showing up with just the email in hand when the resort says they don't have my reservation.

Good luck!  Let us know how this is resolved.

Deb


----------



## JimmieJames (Jun 21, 2014)

As an owner with Wyndham, I had this happen for one of my renters once where they could not get confirmation for a reservation.  Again as an owner I want to know of any problems my renters might have - that is why I ask them to contact the resort to make sure that their reservation is in the system.  It gives them peace of mind and allows me to straighten out any problems before they arrive.  

I would certainly say to contact the owner also. 

Jim


----------



## floridacrazy (Jun 22, 2014)

*Thanks for the advice*

Hi everyone.  Thanks for the advice.  I just got in touch with the owner who I rented from.  He's great to work with.  This is my second year renting from him and I hope to continue.  

He is going to get in touch with Diamond tomorrow.  He says that the reservations are confirmed and that it has to be their system,  How can Diamond send 2 Prearrival Confirmations and Cypress only has one of them.

I will post again once I find out what is happening.  I really don't want to show up on 7/11 with a copy of the Prearrival Confirmation nd Cypress doesn't have it.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 22, 2014)

floridacrazy said:


> Hi everyone.  Thanks for the advice.  I just got in touch with the owner who I rented from.  He's great to work with.  This is my second year renting from him and I hope to continue.
> 
> He is going to get in touch with Diamond tomorrow.  He says that the reservations are confirmed and that it has to be their system,  How can Diamond send 2 Prearrival Confirmations and Cypress only has one of them.
> 
> ...



Do you have the missing reservation number? Second question are you booked at Cypress Pointe or Grande Villa at Cypress Pointe. They are located at the same location with different resort names and telephone numbers.


----------



## floridacrazy (Jun 22, 2014)

*Prearrival Confirmation has telephone of Cypress*

Since you mentioned Grande Villas I took a chance and called them.  I spoke to someone there and he was extremely helpful.  He checked all my reservation numbers and they are in the system.  He is able to check with Diamond International.  All my reservations are at Cypress Pointe Resort and he even said that he would fax them a copy of my missing reservation if I need him to.

I'm booked at Cypress Pointe not Grande Villas.  I called the phone # on the confirmation.  The reservation # is on the confirmation email.  I asked them if they could look it up that way and they said they couldn't.  The reservations are by name.

They do have my name in their system for my reservation for 7/18 to 7/25, but not for 7/11 to 7/18.

I have one other reservation which is for 7/25 to 8/1, but I haven't received the Prearrival Confirmation yet.

I also tried calling Diamond International, but they couldn't talk to me at all because I'm not the owner.  Even though I received the confirmations from Diamond they can't talk to me.

The owner who I rented from is going to call Diamond tomorrow.  He's great to work with.  I rented from him for my vacation at Bonnet Creek last summer.  Bonnet Creek had the reservations in their system a couple of days after he made them.

I guess Diamond does things differently.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 22, 2014)

Great news asked the reservation clerk to faxed you a copy of all  your reservations.. This is a suggestion only. Cypress Pointe is a great family resort and is convenient to everything in Orlando.

You will only need page 1 of  each reservation. Page 1 will have your name or the owner name and the reservations numbers.

Good luck and enjoy your stay at the resort.  It is going to be hot and humid.


----------

